# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Microsoft abandonne le logiciel "Money"

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *Microsoft abandonne le logiciel "Money"*
> 
> Les utilisateurs ont jusqu'au dbut de 2011, afin de migrer  une autre solution de logiciels de finances personnelles.
> 
> Microsoft a rvl qu'il envisage de stopper les ventes de son logiciel Microsoft Money Plus ds la fin du mois de Juin.
> 
> "Aprs la suspension des mises  jour annuelles de Money en 2008, Microsoft annonce aujourd'hui que nous ne proposons plus Microsoft Money Plus en vente aprs Juin 30, 2009, peut on lire sur un affichage sur le site Web de Money.
> 
> Microsoft continuera  fournir des services aux utilisateurs jusqu' 31 janvier2011. Les consommateurs pourront continuer  utiliser le produit Money, mais sans le bnfice des services, aussi longtemps qu'ils le dsirent aprs cette date.
> ...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

C'est bien dommage, je l'utilise depuis de nombreuses annes, et je l'ai toujours trouv convivial.

Philippe

----------


## entreprise38

Idem.

C'est toujours dommage de faire passer les intrts financiers en premier, surtout lorsqu'il sagit d'abandonner un trs bon logiciel.
Business is business, dommage.

----------


## ZeRevo

C'est clair ils pourraient le passer au moins en open source pour qu'il y ai un suivi de bug

----------


## Ricky81

> Bonjour
> 
> C'est bien dommage, je l'utilise depuis de nombreuses annes, et je l'ai toujours trouv convivial.
> 
> Philippe


Pareil, c'est l'un des derniers logiciels qu'il me restait  remplacer pour passer compltement sous Mac, je n'ai donc plus de scrupule  avoir.

----------


## sevyc64

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un remplaant digne _(pas cher ou mme gratuit pourquoi pas si a existe)_ de ce nom sous Windows, compatible XP pour le moment, Seven dans quelques mois et qui serait capable de me rcuprer les fichiers Money. 

J'ai pas envie de tout me retaper.

----------


## Daejung

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'apercevoir que la mise  jour des cours de bourse ne se faisait plus pour Arcelor Mittal (LU0323134006), cote  Luxembourg. Un rapport avec cet arrt?

Pour les autres actions cotes  Paris, pas de problme

Merci

----------


## Daejung

> Quelqu'un connaitrait-il un remplaant digne _(pas cher ou mme gratuit pourquoi pas si a existe)_ de ce nom sous Windows, compatible XP pour le moment, Seven dans quelques mois et qui serait capable de me rcuprer les fichiers Money. 
> 
> J'ai pas envie de tout me retaper.


J'tais trs content de Quicken, avant que Intuit n'arrte sa commercialisation en France et j'ai mme regrett  l'poque de devoir passer  Money, n'ayant plus d'autre choix

Quicken continue, mais hors de France.

http://quicken.intuit.com/

Apparemment aussi en franais :

http://quicken.intuit.ca/finances-pe...lles/index.jsp

Je vais regarder de ce ct l et voir si on peut mettre  jour les cours des bourses europennes!

----------


## dams78

Eh essayez Grisbi, c'est open source, multi plateforme et vraiment pas mal.
Moi j'y ai converti toute ma famille  ::D: .

----------


## Daejung

> Eh essayez Grisbi, c'est open source, multi plateforme et vraiment pas mal.
> Moi j'y ai converti toute ma famille .


Ca gre aussi les portefeuilles de valeurs mobilires? avec mise  jour des cours en auto?

----------


## Daejung

> Eh essayez Grisbi, c'est open source, multi plateforme et vraiment pas mal.
> Moi j'y ai converti toute ma famille .


L'interface ressemble  celles de logiciels des annes 80

Ca ne donne vraiment pas envie de le tester. 

Je ne vois rien dans le manuel sur la gestion de portefeuille. Autant garder Money et saisir les cours manuellement, ce sera toujours mieux pour le reste

----------


## Daejung

L'importation d'un fichier de cours de bourse ne semble pas exister dans Money 2005

A dfaut de la mise  jour automatique, pas d'autre choix que de saisir les cours 1  1 ?

Merci

----------


## dams78

> Ca gre aussi les portefeuilles de valeurs mobilires? avec mise  jour des cours en auto?


Alors a je sais pas, je l'utilise pas de faon aussi pousse.




> L'interface ressemble  celles de logiciels des annes 80
> 
> Ca ne donne vraiment pas envie de le tester. 
> 
> Je ne vois rien dans le manuel sur la gestion de portefeuille. Autant garder Money et saisir les cours manuellement, ce sera toujours mieux pour le reste


C'est sr que l'interface est... c'est du GTK quoi  ::): 
Par contre je suis pass  une nouvelle version l, et a s'amliore. De toute faon j'y passe que quelques minutes par jour, c'est plus les fonctionnalits qui m'intressent moi.

Aprs j'ai pas dit que c'tait une copie conforme de Money, mais comme j'ai cru comprendre que ce projet avait t arrt, cela aurait pu tre une alternative pour vous.

----------


## bioinfornatics

il y a gnuCash mais l c'est surtout pour les PME  un minimum de vocabulaire et de connaisance en comptabilit sont requis.

----------


## Daejung

> Alors a je sais pas, je l'utilise pas de faon aussi pousse.
> 
> 
> C'est sr que l'interface est... c'est du GTK quoi 
> Par contre je suis pass  une nouvelle version l, et a s'amliore. De toute faon j'y passe que quelques minutes par jour, c'est plus les fonctionnalits qui m'intressent moi.
> 
> Aprs j'ai pas dit que c'tait une copie conforme de Money, mais comme j'ai cru comprendre que ce projet avait t arrt, cela aurait pu tre une alternative pour vous.


Money arrte la mise  jour des cours mais le logiciel continue  fonctionner sans cela. Si un autre logiciel n'a pas cette fonction cela ne prsente pas d'intrt d'abandonner Money

----------


## Tellen

> Money arrte la mise  jour des cours mais le logiciel continue  fonctionner sans cela. Si un autre logiciel n'a pas cette fonction cela ne prsente pas d'intrt d'abandonner Money


Euh chez moi (Money 2004) les mises  jour des cours de la bourse marchent trs bien.

----------


## Daejung

> Euh chez moi (Money 2004) les mises  jour des cours de la bourse marchent trs bien.


Chez moi aussi 

C'est en 2011 que cela ne marchera plus

----------


## Daejung

> L'importation d'un fichier de cours de bourse ne semble pas exister dans Money 2005
> 
> A dfaut de la mise  jour automatique, pas d'autre choix que de saisir les cours 1  1 ?
> 
> Merci


Quelqu'un sait-il si il y a un moyen d'importer un fichier de cours de bourse dans Money 2005 ?

Merci

----------


## Daejung

Ca y est !

Les cours ne sont plus actualiss

Et je n'ai pas trouv le moyen d'importer un fichier de cours de bourse dans Money 2005 pour pallier ce problme.

Personne ne sait ?

----------


## Daejung

On est le 4 fvrier et les cours des valeurs dans mon portefeuille continuent  se mettre  jour.

Si le prestataire devait arrter, je serais d'ailleurs d'accord pour payer pour continuer  recevoir cette mise  jour

----------


## loudic

Bonjour  tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum. J'utilisais Money 2004 pour mettre  jour mon compte bancaire (Banque Postale). Il se connectait directement sur mon CCP pour le rapprochement des oprations et si une opration tait manquante, il l'ajoutait automatiquement. Connaissez-vous un logiciel capable de la mme fonction ? Car depuis le 1er fvrier 2011, cette fonctionnalit a t supprime. Pour info l'adresse est la suivante : Connexion aux relevs Web : https://www.videoposte.com/. Merci.

----------


## Daejung

j'utilise Money 2005 et je tlcharge mes relevs sur le site de HSBC au format OFX

le rapprochement se fait ensuite dans Money 2005 normalement

----------


## jpgirbig

Bonjour,
Depuis 2 jours les cours de bourse ne se mettent pas  jour.
Il n'y a aucun message d'erreur, le prog semble tourner. Quand il a fint, aucun cours n'a chang.

Que faire?
Merci
Slts

----------


## Anomaly

C'tait annonc, la fin du support au 31 janvier 2011 pour les cours de bourse. Que faire ? Ben utiliser un autre logiciel ou un autre moyen pour consulter tes cours de bourse.

----------


## Jacquou

> C'tait annonc, la fin du support au 31 janvier 2011 pour les cours de bourse. Que faire ? Ben utiliser un autre logiciel ou un autre moyen pour consulter tes cours de bourse.


Une astuce pour contourner ce problme, si vs avez une copie rcente (mais d'avant le 02/02/11) du fichier Money.mny .
Repartir de ce fichier.
Surtout *ne pas mettre  jour* le logiciel.
Et vous pourrez continuer  actualiser les cours en ligne.
En effet, c'est une MaJ de Money du 02/02/11 qui efface du fichier bloqu les possibilits d'accder  l'actualisation.
Vous pouvez ainsi vrifier que le dossier Sample.mny a toujours l'accs  l'actualisation en ligne.
J'avais une copie de mon Money.mny du 31/01/11 sur un DVD-RW.
J'ai renomm le fichier verrouill de mon DD en Money.old .
Puis j'ai retransfr pas copie du DVD sur mon DD.
Et l, miracle, j'ai pu mettre  jour mes cours.
Ce soir encore a marche, car Money prend les cours chez MSN.Money qui se fournit chez Morningstar.    :8-):

----------


## Daejung

> Une astuce pour contourner ce problme, si vs avez une copie rcente (mais d'avant le 02/02/11) du fichier Money.mny .
> Repartir de ce fichier.
> Surtout *ne pas mettre  jour* le logiciel.
> Et vous pourrez continuer  actualiser les cours en ligne.
> En effet, c'est une MaJ de Money du 02/02/11 qui efface du fichier bloqu les possibilits d'accder  l'actualisation.
> Vous pouvez ainsi vrifier que le dossier Sample.mny a toujours l'accs  l'actualisation en ligne.
> J'avais une copie de mon Money.mny du 31/01/11 sur un DVD-RW.
> J'ai renomm le fichier verrouill de mon DD en Money.old .
> Puis j'ai retransfr pas copie du DVD sur mon DD.
> ...


Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas chang de version de Money (j'avais pourtant tlcharg les 2 versions mises  disposition gratuitement par Microsoft mais n'ai install ni l'une ni l'autre en remplacement de ma version existante) et la mise  jour des cours ne s'est jamais arrte

Par contre une des commandes disponibles quand je suis sur une valeur, "actualiser automatiquement" si je me souviens bien, a disparu.

Malgr cela l'actualisation automatique se poursuit.

Je n'ai pas bien compris  quoi servait ce fichier Sample.mny  dont tu parles.

Tu peux ne dire plus?

----------


## Jacquou

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je n'ai pas chang de version de Money (j'avais pourtant tlcharg les 2 versions mises  disposition gratuitement par Microsoft mais n'ai install ni l'une ni l'autre en remplacement de ma version existante) et la mise  jour des cours ne s'est jamais arrte
> 
> Par contre une des commandes disponibles quand je suis sur une valeur, "actualiser automatiquement" si je me souviens bien, a disparu.
> 
> Malgr cela l'actualisation automatique se poursuit.
> 
> Je n'ai pas bien compris  quoi servait ce fichier Sample.mny  dont tu parles.
> ...


Le dossier Sample.mny ser(vai)t pour les mises  jour pour passer de Money par exemple de XP  Vista.
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tes lignes d'actualisation en ligne ont disparu et que tes cours se mettent  jour   ::!::

----------


## Daejung

> Le dossier Sample.mny ser(vai)t pour les mises  jour pour passer de Money par exemple de XP  Vista.
> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que tes lignes d'actualisation en ligne ont disparu et que tes cours se mettent  jour


"pour passer de Money par exemple de XP Vista"  ? pas compris la formulation 

et chez moi sample.mny est un fichier pas un dossier de "Microsoft Money 2005". J'ai Microsoft Money Suite Financire. On n'a peut-tre pas le mme logiciel.

Pour la commande qui a disparu c'est celle du menu "actualiser les cours" quand on est sur l'historique d'une valeur. je ne me souviens pas de son libell exact "actualiser en ligne"? "actualiser automatiquement" ?

Bref je ne l'ai jamais utilise avant et la mise  jour s'est toujours faite pour tout mon portefeuille.

Si le fait que l'on continue  recevoir les cours est un loup de Microsoft on va bien nous couper le "tuyau" un jour ou l'autre. En tous cas je serais dispos  payer un abonnement si il fallait prendre un abonnement chez  Morningstar.

----------


## Jacquou

> "pour passer de Money par exemple de XP ** Vista"  ? pas compris la formulation 
> 
> et chez moi sample.mny est un fichier pas un dossier de "Microsoft Money 2005". 
> 
> Erreur de vocabulaire de ma part, c'est bien un fichier.
> 
> J'ai Microsoft Money Suite Financire. On n'a peut-tre pas le mme logiciel.
> 
> J'ai Money 2004
> ...


Peut-tre Money Suite Financire a-t-elle un fonctionnement un peu diffrent de Money standard ?  ::calim2:: 
Avec Money standard, on est oblig de demander l'actualisation en ligne, ou bien, par la barre de tches du bas d'cran, les "Mises  jour Internet"/Mettre  jour maintenant. Et si l'on passe par ce biais, il faut surtout dcocher "Obtenir des dernires mises  jour Money", car c'est l que se passe la suppression irrversible pour le fichier ouvert de la possibilit de l'actualisation en ligne.
A +

----------


## Daejung

Non avec Money suite financire je ne suis pas oblig de demander l'actualisation. elle se fait automatiquement et rgulirement.

Avec la commande qui a disparu, je pouvais, en plus, faire une actualisation ponctuelle.

Dans les options (menu outils, commande paramtres) je ne vois rien pour l'actualisation des cours de bourse mais seulement "Mettre  jour auto. mes comptes quand je lance Money" et c'est dcoch". J'importe un fichier OFX depuis le site de ma banque.

Dans les prfrences du portefeuille, j'ai une option coche : " Actualiser les informations sur les cours toutes les xxx minutes" et j'ai saisi 30 minutes

O se trouve "Obtenir des dernires mises  jour Money" ?

----------


## Jacquou

Les tlservices (MaJ directes des comptes bancaires depuis Money, qui marchaient encore fin janvier avec la Banque Postale qui tait apparemment la dernire banque  accepter cette fonction, est termin.
Bon, mais charger les critures depuis le site de sa banque au format OFX ou QIF marche toujours.   ::D:

----------


## Jacquou

Sur le Ponx aujourd'hui, pour ceux qui sont sous Vista ou W7 :

Bonjour !
> En cliquant droit sur le fichier money.mny puis proprits, on dcouvre un 
> onglet "versions prcdentes" avec les dates des points de restauration et de 
> sauvegardes du fichier.
> On peut donc restaurer et hop, c'est rpar!

C'est pratique, hein ?
http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/w...sked-questions
Ceux qui n'ont que Vista basic ou Premium peuvent utiliser 
ShadowExplorer
http://www.vista-xp.fr/forum/topic2425.html

A+
Jacquou

----------


## Jacquou

a marche toujours, le 16/02, en prenant bien soin de ne pas mettre  jour le logiciel Money.    :8-):

----------


## Danifilou

Bonjour Jacqou,

Merci pour votre ASTUCE  concernant le problme de la mise  jour des cours sur MONEY, interrompue par la mise  jour  du logiciel du 02/02/2011 qui supprimait l'accs  l'actualisation des cours .

Mais je voudrais pouvoir  *dsactiver dfinitivement* la ligne :" obtenir les dernires mises  jour pour Money " qu'il me faut , chaque jour, *dcocher*  et ne garder slectionn que le tlchargement des cours lorsque que clique sur " la mise  jour internet".
Je crains de louper cette manip.  et perdre, de nouveau , la fonction de mise  jour du logiciel, avant le 02/02/2011

Je possde la version 11.0

----------


## Daejung

Quand j'ai rinstall Money sur un autre PC j'ai eu le mme problme.

J'avais une sauvegarde de tout le dossier Money. J'ai cras le nouveau avec l'ancien en gardant la dernier version du fichier money et j'ai toujours l'actualisation.

----------


## Jacquou

23/05/2011.
Money 2004 marche toujours !   ::D:

----------


## henri22

J'ai migr mon PEA et mon compte titre sur Mrops sans difficult. ::ccool:: 
Leur logiciel est complet mais aussi facile  prendre en main.

Le lien qui m'a permis de migrer mes transactions de Money vers Mrops :
http://www.merops.com/import_fichier.php

Hen.ri22

----------


## Daejung

> J'ai migr mon PEA et mon compte titre sur Mrops sans difficult.
> Leur logiciel est complet mais aussi facile  prendre en main.
> 
> Le lien qui m'a permis de migrer mes transactions de Money vers Mrops :
> http://www.merops.com/import_fichier.php
> 
> Hen.ri22


Cela ne gre que les portefeuilles apparemment, non, pas les oprations courantes, comptes bancaires, cartes, emprunts, etcs?

Je ne vois pas le prix de la version complte.

----------


## jpelaho

Bonjour,

Suite  un changement de machine (de xp vers win 7), j'ai rinstall Money 2005 et depuis je rame  lancer la mise  jour. Normalement le logiciel devrait lui mme me proposer de mettre  jour (j'ai dj fais cette manip plusieurs fois) mais rien ne se passe. J'ai essay plein de trucs dj mais a ne passe pas. Je ne sais pas si c'est encore disponible sinon je me demande comment faire.

Y'a il un moyen de tlcharger le programme de mise  jour quelque part ?

Sinon si quelqu'un a Money 2005 mis  jour et qui marche, peut il m'aider  exporter mes comptes au format  QIF  afin que je puisse migrer vers un autre logiciel ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Jacquou

> On est le 4 fvrier et les cours des valeurs dans mon portefeuille continuent  se mettre  jour.
> 
> Si le prestataire devait arrter, je serais d'ailleurs d'accord pour payer pour continuer  recevoir cette mise  jour


Surtout, ne fais pas la mise  jour de Money.
Le prestataire de service c'est Morning Starn via http://fr.moneycentral.msn.com/
Donc a marchera encore un bout de temps.   :8-):

----------


## Daejung

> Surtout, ne fais pas la mise  jour de Money.
> Le prestataire de service c'est Morning Starn via http://fr.moneycentral.msn.com/
> Donc a marchera encore un bout de temps.


La mise  jour s'est faite quand j'ai install Money sur un nouveau PC. J'ai cras le dossier de Money avec celui de mon ancien PC et n'ai aucun problme d'actualisation des cours.

----------


## champenois51

je peux te fournir le dossier "mis  jour" zipp mais il me faut ton adresse courriel.

----------


## Jacquou

28/09/2011 !
Money 2004 actualise toujours les cours.
"Pourvou qu a doure"    :;):

----------


## Jacquou

> 28/09/2011 !
> Money 2004 actualise toujours les cours.
> "Pourvou qu a doure"


a dure ! Mais je suis toujours sous XP. Qu'en sera-t-il lorsque je passerai  Windows 7 (64 bits) ???   ::calim2::

----------


## Daejung

Chez moi a marche avec XP, Vista et Seven

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Tranforme ton XP en machine virtuelle et fait le tourner sur ton W7  :;): 



> a dure ! Mais je suis toujours sous XP. Qu'en sera-t-il lorsque je passerai  Windows 7 (64 bits) ???

----------


## millie

> a dure ! Mais je suis toujours sous XP. Qu'en sera-t-il lorsque je passerai  Windows 7 (64 bits) ???


Je n'ai pas eu de soucis sous Seven (64 bits) avec la version "gratuite" que fournie dsormais Microsoft

----------


## Daejung

La version gratuite permet de rcuprer les cours alors qu'elles s'arrte sur la version payante ?

C'tait un premire installation de Money ?

----------


## Jacquou

Pas de problme avec Win7.
J'ai install Money 2004 avec le CD de Work Suite 2004 que j'avais conserv.
Je n'ai surtout pas de fait de mise  jour.
Tout baigne. Les cours des valeurs mobilires se chargent normalement.
Money 2004 & 2005 marchent aussi sous Win8.     :;):

----------


## Jacquou

::cry:: 
J'ai bien peur que ce soit la fin des mises  jour en ligne des valeurs boursires.
Plus rien ne s'actualise depuis hier, le 02/07.
Est-ce pareil chez vous ?

----------


## Daejung

Oui c'est la cas aussi pour moi.

Les derniers cours tlchargs sont pour la bourse du 1er juillet

Vraiment trs embtant !

Existe-t-il un moyen d'importer ces cours dans money  partir d'une liste tlcharge sur un site boursier ?

----------


## Jacquou

> Oui c'est la cas aussi pour moi.
> 
> Les derniers cours tlchargs sont pour la bourse du 1er juillet
> 
> Vraiment trs embtant !
> 
> Existe-t-il un moyen d'importer ces cours dans money  partir d'une liste tlcharge sur un site boursier ?


Je n'en connais pas et ne suis pas informaticien.
A part charger les cours  la mimine ...    ::(:

----------


## papadeco

> Je n'en connais pas et ne suis pas informaticien.
> A part charger les cours  la mimine ...


Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire au forum pour apporter un lment : certain cours sont encore mis  jour aprs le 1er juillet 2013 par exemple : les SICAV de la caisse d'pargne cureuil  

Bizarre !

----------


## Jacquou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de m'inscrire au forum pour apporter un lment : certain cours sont encore mis  jour aprs le 1er juillet 2013 par exemple : les SICAV de la caisse d'pargne cureuil  
> 
> Bizarre !


Nous sommes en plein dbat dans answers :
http://answers.microsoft.com/fr-fr/w...b-1a722b2b75a0
Rejoins y nous.   :8O:

----------


## e-ric

> L'interface ressemble  celles de logiciels des annes 80


Et alors, La forme prdomine-t-elle sur le fond ? L'important rside plus dans les capacits d'un logiciel que dans son apparence. Ne pas confondre apparence et ergonomie.

----------


## Jacquou

Sur answers, nous nous sommes faits jeter par la modrateur MS.
Par quoi remplacer Money.
Un participant dans answers (ph 31) suggre Gesfine :
http://gesfine.dyndns.org/
Si certains d'entre vous le pratiquent, merci de nous donner votre avis.

----------


## loufab

> Sur answers, nous nous sommes faits jeter par la modrateur MS.
> ...


Bonjour,

Uniquement parce que vous utilisez le mauvais forum (Outlook/Skydrive) Il vous renvoi vers Office ce qui est logique.

Sur Dveloppez le problme aurait t identique.

Perso a fait longtemps que j'ai abandonn Money au profit d'un soft que j'ai dvelopp. Certes il n'est pas aussi complet que Money (cours, intrt...) mais il permet de grer les critures sur plusieurs comptes et son code est ouvert.

Cordialement,

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour,
> 
> Uniquement parce que vous utilisez le mauvais forum (Outlook/Skydrive) Il vous renvoi vers Office ce qui est logique.
> 
> Sur Dveloppez le problme aurait t identique.
> 
> Perso a fait longtemps que j'ai abandonn Money au profit d'un soft que j'ai dvelopp. Certes il n'est pas aussi complet que Money (cours, intrt...) mais il permet de grer les critures sur plusieurs comptes et son code est ouvert.
> 
> Cordialement,


Hello,

c'est quoi ?

Mes beaux parents me tannent depuis 2 ans pour leur trouver un quivalent...

Pierre

----------


## loufab

Je vais le mettre en partage (ce week end ?) c'est fait avec ACCESS, a tourne en runtime (2007 ou 2010).

----------


## pmithrandir

merci.

Ca devrait leur aller je pense ils ont access.

Ca importe les compte pass ?

Pierre

----------


## loufab

Bonjour,
Voici le lien en attendant que je modifie ma page Dveloppez.

http://2gm.free.fr

Pas de doc pour l'instant dsol je n'ai pas eu le temps.

----------


## Jacquou

Bonjour,
Cette fois-ci, Money ne se connecte plus son serveur que MS a d fermer.
Jusqu' ce jeudi 22/08, on pouvait encore mettre  jour les OPCVM. C'est fini !
 ::cry::

----------


## Jacquou

J'utilise toujours avec bonheur, sous Win7, Money 2004.
Les banques permettent pour la plupart de tlcharger les critures aux formats OFC/OFX et QIF.
Pour les actions, dans les newsgroups, Herser m'avait recommand hleOfxQuotes, application Java qui permet de tlcharger au format OFX les cours des actions au jour le jour  partir de YahooFinances.
Toutefois :
1) Je ne sais pas si Money 2004 ou 2005 fonctionne sous Win 10 et 11.
2) je ne trouve pas o on peut tlcharger hle-Ofx-Quotes.
Merci de votre aide

----------


## Daejung

> 1) Je ne sais pas si Money 2004 ou 2005 fonctionne sous Win 10 et 11.


Bonjour,

J'utilise Money 2004 sans problme sous Windows 10 depuis dcembre 2015.

Je n'ai pas essay sous Windows 11. Je suis revenu sous Windows 10 une heure aprs avoir install Windows 11. je verrai en 2015!

----------


## navyg

Bonjour  tous
Est ce que l'un d'entre vous a russi  dfinir sous quel format de base de donnes sont fait les fichiers .mny

A une poque je l'avais ouvert sous access, mais il fallait un mot de passe pour voir les donnes. J'ai essay avec access 2013 et a ne marche plus :o(

J'essayerai bien de m'atteler  faire un convertisseur, mais il faudrait savoir au minimum comment est fait le fichier ?
savez vous s'il y a une spec dcrivant le fichier money ?

bien cordialement

----------

